# Humminbird 688 ice combo warning



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Bought the 688 ice combo. Got the first one and it didn't recognize the transducer. Spoke w humminbird and they couldn't figure it out. So gander sent me another. Got it today same issue. Customer service was clueless. Howcan a company put a combo unit together w a transducer that the software doesn't recognize. I did take the unit out w the lake master chip which was nice but after sitting still for five min. The screen showed I had been on the move constantly within a hundred yard area. Great idea just wish they would of tested this unit more before releasing. Lowrance had a much better gps. I will never purchase nothing from them again. I should of stayed w vexilar. Not trying to pick a fight w anyone. I just don't want some one to invest 600 dollars and go thru what I have.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Wally...... Whoa.... Think I know your issue. I have a HB 597, this same thing occurred when i first set mine up for the ice. When you connect the ice transducer it is a normal "glitch". Here is what you do. Power unit on. When power comes on press menu button. A green screen will appear. Select normal mode, right arrow over to stay in normal mode. To do this permanently to always recognize ice ducer, do this. With unit in normal mode, press menu button twice. This brings up tabs. Select set up tab. Scroll down to demonstration, arrow left and turn off demo mode. This will allow the unit to always recognize the ice transducer and not having to do this each time the unit fires up. There was a series of videos floating around on setting up these units for ice fishing. However, I have a busy day tomorrow and need to get to bed and will try to find them on line tomorrow. I just disconnected my transducer to try my directions from above and the exact thing happened as if the ducer was just connected for the first time. My above directions corrected it perfectly. The GPS does float a little but when I am over a hole, to me it doors not matter. You will be amazed at how much you fall in love with your unit. I don't even use the flasher mode anymore. Strictly sonar for me. You will become a believer.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I appreciate the help. But humminbird had me do all that. They think gander got a bad batch. It's my luck. After I would do all that I couldn't get any readings from the transducer.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't take it the wrong way but are you sure you are doing the procedure right??? It is a common glitch and it's really corrected when completed correctly. Like I said, I did mine intentionally and set everything back in a matter of minutes


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll try anything. Can I call you tomorrow.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Wally your pm's are full. Go to you tube and search humminbird 597 ci HD ice fishing find the video from technogical angler. You will find a video from him entitled adjusting the 597 ci HD for ice fishing this will walk you right through it. If you still have issue, clear your pm box and and send me a message. I could not post the video link from YouTube using my phone.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a screen shot of the video you will be looking for.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks man. I'll check it out


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Adjusting the Humminbird 597ci for ice fishing: [ame]http://youtu.be/F8tTSBAq2d4[/ame] think I may have finally got it linked for you


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Tried that and both units still will not work erie rider. I appreciate all your help erie rider tho


----------

